# March Madness Florida Style



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*March Madness Florida Style*_
The Sunshine state is a 24/7 twelve month tropical sportsman's Paradise. The Rays won the American league Championship; the Lightnings the Stanley Cup; and the Bucs the biggest trophy of them all, the Lombardy trophy. The Tampa bay Bucs became the first team in history to play the Super Bowl in their home stadium. In doing so the Bucs absolutely destroyed the high-scoring Kansas City Chiefs.



Like fishing? In addition to baseball, hockey, and football, Hubbard's Marina has been taking people fishing ever since 1928. 

This Madeira Beach Marina Specializes in off-shore fishing. 

Traditionally March Deep Sea Fishing in Florida is fantastic. 

Come along as together we take a look at yesteryear and today's, 'March Madness Florida Style.'









Florida is now the second most populated state in the nation. With so much pressure how good is Florida Fishing today? 

Let's take a look through on the water pictures and video.

Welcome to the fabulous Florida Middle Grounds:

It all begins with...





Fish-Famous John's Pass Bridge:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

First anchor drop. Let the fights begin:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Omar began fishing 1/2 day trips with Hubbard's decades ago:



His boat of choice the Miss Pass-A-Grille ll. 

Originally named the Royal Pearl; the Pearl was built in his back yard by Mr. Roy Rumans:



When Captain Wilson Hubbard bought the Royal Pearl he changed the name to Miss Pass-A-Grill ll. The ll was used only for 1/2 day trips. He later sold the boat to commercial fishermen. It sank in a storm.

Let the fights continue:



Decades later Omar is still doing his thing:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Need we say more?





Omar... Still going strong!





Catch the on-the-water trip video:












Credits:

Tampa Bay Times

Hubbard's Marina


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Always enjoy viewing your photos. Thank you.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! What an honor sharing our Florida with our North Florida neighbors.


----------

